# Mac vintage de collection



## ulisesta (31 Mars 2009)

Voici ma collection de vintage Mac

http://www.mismac.tk​


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mars 2009)

très belle collection qui fait l'envie


----------



## Florian1293 (31 Mars 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> très belle collection qui fait l'envie




Il faut de la place.....


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mars 2009)

ça fait pas unpeu beaucoup ?


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Il faut de la place.....



C'est juste ça le problème.


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Incroyable collection !!
Il ne manque qu'un Spartacus ! et peut-être aussi un périphérique que je possède et qui est assez rare mais saurez-vous deviner lequel 

A+


----------



## Florian1293 (1 Avril 2009)

Je ne vois pas de Newton.....


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Avril 2009)

Celui que je possède est beaucoup plus rare que le newton mais il n'y a effectivement pas de newton dans cette collection !


----------



## Macthieu (1 Avril 2009)

j'ai 2 newton emate 300


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Avril 2009)

veinard !


----------



## BS0D (1 Avril 2009)

Concrètement, c'est bien et ça doit valoir de la thune tout ça, mais c'est pas très utile... à part pour bouffer de la place


----------



## Macthieu (1 Avril 2009)

Il y a toujours la possibilité de s'amuser avec



pismomaniaque a dit:


> veinard !



Je sais, je fais des jaloux avec mes emates


----------



## ulisesta (3 Avril 2009)

ulisesta a dit:


> Voici ma collection de vintage Mac​
> 
> 
> http://www.mismac.tk​


 
Nouvelle adresse
Nouvelle software vintage

http://www.macvintage.com


----------



## ulisesta (24 Avril 2009)

Nouvelle adresse
Nouvelle software vintage
Nouvelle shardware vintage

uf¡¡¡¡

http://www.ulisesweb.net


----------

